# We need to make some noise in Washington



## tunedin5ths (Jan 26, 2016)

I took this a little differently. First, I don't think the sample label in the article is necessarily a honey label, rather, it's a label for some other product (such as a beverage or breakfast cereal, etc.) that contains honey or other sugars as an ingredient. Thus, the 2/3 cup serving size would make more sense. 

Likewise, I didn't necessarily get the impression from the article that honey would have to be labeled as a product with "added" sugars. My impression was that the "added sugars" part of the label only applies when sugars such as honey or concentrated fruit juice are added to a product during manufacturing or packaging.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I take it that if another product is adding honey as a sweetner then it's additional sugar content would be included as an added sweetner. Probably useful for diabetics or folks simply trying to reduce their intake of sweets. I doubt that there would be a substantive change in honey labeling aside from the easier to read caloric number.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Am getting old. Thanks for straightening this out. The bee club here is in an uproar over nothing. 
I get it now. Making it more clear to diabetics on what they're eating makes real good sense. 
Ironically some of my honey customers are diabetics and that confuses me even more.


----------

